# My largest RF female lay the smallest egg I've ever seen (only 1 gram) !



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Dec 13, 2011)

Yesterday evening after several trial nests, the time had come for my latest and largest female to lay her first clutch. Since she had been quite worried for a while, I decided to leave her alone and just take a sneak preview on her once in a while. But when she finally was done and I started to dig up the nest for the eggs, guess what a surprise ? I found two eggs; one "normal" egg of 36 grams and the other egg was the tiniest Red Foot egg I've ever seen !!! The weight was only 1 gram and it was 3/4 of an inch long, really cute 

This is not unique in any way for a first timer, since the eggs in their first clutch(es) can be very odd, misshaped, non fertile etc, but I've never seen this tiny egg before...

And I know for sure that this never will hatch, but imagine how small that RedFoot would be, if it actually did ?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 13, 2011)

Never thought i would say this about a egg before.... but that egg is so cute! its so itsy bitsy!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 13, 2011)

What a big difference in the sizes...


----------



## matt41gb (Dec 13, 2011)

That happened to me a couple of years ago, I kept it for a while for fun. 

-Matt


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Dec 13, 2011)

matt41gb said:


> That happened to me a couple of years ago, I kept it for a while for fun.
> 
> -Matt



That was my thought too, so I placed it in the incubator together with all the other eggs, and it looks really ridiculous


----------



## Kvoigt (Dec 13, 2011)

maybe it will hatch? lol probly not but maybe  that would have to b a record small size!! good luck and hope she lays more bigger ones!!!


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 13, 2011)

that would be so cute if it hatches...like that little triplet Peanut.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 13, 2011)

ohh, what a dinky egg. could it hatch?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2011)

Smallest tortoise ever, lol...Good luck.


----------



## matt41gb (Dec 13, 2011)

It's going to be infertile unfortunately. 

-Matt


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 5, 2012)

Still waiting - [ not first clutch ] -







What is the size of that egg? Don't think it matters the weight.. that varies in them all from egg to egg and clutch to clutch.

You are absolutely right.. the first timers' especially are "anything goes"!


----------

